# Options Options Options...



## Princess Rozalin (Apr 6, 2010)

well heres the thing i have a Acekard 2i Best Flashcart i love it now heres the thing.I been thinking on trying out another Flashcart but i cant seem to Decide which ones can you guys tell me what other cart should i buy or should i wait for the SupercardDS2?


----------



## ykhan (Apr 6, 2010)

well the edgei seems pretty good so dont rule that out


----------



## JohnLoco (Apr 6, 2010)

Supercard or maybe R4i GOLD for the lulz?


----------



## Sonicslasher (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm going to wait for the Supercard DS2. The idea of GBA emulation on a slot 1 card is just too awesome!


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 6, 2010)

To be honest, the cart you have already (the Acekard 2i) is probably in my eyes one of the best carts out there. Maybe the M3i Zero might be a good choice but if I were you I'd wait for the Supercard DSTWO!


----------



## Princess Rozalin (Apr 6, 2010)

JohnLoco said:
			
		

> Supercard or maybe R4i GOLD for the lulz?
> lol i used to have it till someone stoled it from me XD
> 
> PS: i mean the R4 lol Crappy Card
> ...


lol yeah i know i use my Acekard 2i with AKAIO on my DSI ^^


----------



## Wabsta (Apr 6, 2010)

Sonicslasher said:
			
		

> I'm going to wait for the Supercard DS2. The idea of GBA emulation on a slot 1 card is just too awesome!


This. Been waiting for it for a while, and I'm happy that there is a trustable site who is gonna sell it, free shipping, and first of all flashcart shops.


----------



## ykhan (Apr 6, 2010)

the super card 2 plays gba games!


----------



## pitman (Apr 6, 2010)

If the DSTWO cost more than 35$, I'll order AK2i+EZ3in1 combo instead (I don't like watching video on the DS).


----------



## Princess Rozalin (Apr 6, 2010)

pitman said:
			
		

> If the DSTWO cost more than 35$, I'll order AK2i+EZ3in1 combo instead (I don't like watching video on the DS).


since i have a DSI i dont have Slot 2 so thats a Problem the thing is i hhave a I Player but it Pretty much Sucks for GBA Emulation.


----------



## EyeZ (Apr 6, 2010)

Princess Rozalin said:
			
		

> well heres the thing i have a Acekard 2i Best Flashcart i love it now heres the thing.I been thinking on trying out another Flashcart but i cant seem to Decide which ones can you guys tell me what other cart should i buy or should i wait for the SupercardDS2?



I have the CycloDS and the acekard 2i and i've just received this morning an m3izero, i wanted to try our the sakura firmware, it was quite easy to set up.

I am now thinking about purchasing the Supercard DSONEi form the SHOPTEMP.


----------



## Sstew (Apr 6, 2010)

You have the best card out now IMO. wait for the Supercard2 

**Not trying to hijack the thread, just curious*
Are the DS replacement cases (Zelda, Triforce) Official?


----------



## purechaos996 (Apr 6, 2010)

Sstew said:
			
		

> You have the best card out now IMO. wait for the Supercard2
> 
> **Not trying to hijack the thread, just curious*
> Are the DS replacement cases (Zelda, Triforce) Official?



yeah I wanna know that too lol Im thinking of getting it just cus i


----------



## Prime_Zero (Apr 6, 2010)

Ive owned a R4 original, R4i Gold, and Acekard2i


----------



## Princess Rozalin (Apr 6, 2010)

Sstew said:
			
		

> You have the best card out now IMO. wait for the Supercard2
> 
> **Not trying to hijack the thread, just curious*
> Are the DS replacement cases (Zelda, Triforce) Official?
> ...


----------

